# Out in the NC Mountains



## natureman (Oct 8, 2016)

shot1 by Natureman29, on Flickr

Thanks, as NCHillbilly said use a tripod and real slow shutter speed.


----------



## sasmojoe (Oct 8, 2016)

Great shot, how do you get that water affect


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice, I am kind of partial to the NC mountains myself.  Sasmojoe, you get the "silky" water effect by shooting with a tripod and slow shutter speed.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice


----------



## natureman (Oct 8, 2016)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 9, 2016)

Great shot.


----------

